# alignment for lowered cars!!!



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

where the hell do you get a front-end alignment after installing a lowered suspension kit? i have called three different places around where i live and they all said that they couldn't accomodate for lowered vehicles because you have to drive it up a ramp that would probably scrape. ( FYI i have the Eibach Pro Kit along with the KYB AGX shocks. ) Where can i go to get a front end alignment?!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Where in Philadelphia are you? How low is your car? No place should turn you down b/c your car is lowered, that's absurd.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i'm in the villanova/radnor area. my car is not lowered yet, but i want to find a place that is able to do the alignment before i install this kit.

what i said when i called these shops (which is now up to 6 who said they can't do it!) is, "What is your standard charge for front-end alignments? and do you have the equipment or are you able to accomodate for lowered vehicles?" Some of them asked me what kind of car I had... and everyone i spoke to said they couldn't work on my vehicle.  suggestions?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> suggestions?


wait I just read it again. you want the alignment after you install everything anyway. just ask them if they would be able to put new springs and shocks in your car. then they'll ask you if you already have the spr&shox and you say yes, then after its installed get an alignment. and gas station w/ a garage will do one.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

ive seen the ramp that the shops are referring to, and if your car is lowered it wont make it. i wish i could tell ya were to go, but look for places that sell/install aftermarket suspension parts, maybe try tirerack.com and enter your zip to find an installer in your area....


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

I've been told no as well a couple of times but if you drive up to them, they will see that these cars can't be slammed to the ground like hondas (without a very shitty ride anyway). I got mine lowered with tein ss and one look at the car and they said "oh that's doable". Some will also ask if you have a body kit, I just have sideskirts so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

the set-up that you're about to install on your car shouldn't stop you from being able to have the alignment adjusted. I also think that the shops maybe thinking that it's gonna be as low as most civics. I have a 1.5" drop on my car and have had no trouble getting an alignment or oil changes. (yes sometimes I'm too lazy to change my oil)


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

no probelms here either and my car has no wheel gap. i cleared the rack that you guys are talking about and scraped only because the aftermarket CAT i have sits kinda low w/ my custom exhaust. and it wasent even scraping. we put a towel in the middle and it did not even pull the towel off it just touched it. so just be concervative when u drop it and remember its not a honda!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the ramps that they use for the alignments are totally steep...but with AGX and pro kits, the car wont sit low enough for that to be a problem


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, since all that's adjustable is toe, you can do that yourself with a tape measure and two straight 2x4s. I have the kewl out-of production 100% aluminum Nu-Tech toe plates, but you can get by with just the boards as long as they are STRAIGHT.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!... I work at a shop... WE do alignments on all sort of lowered stuff... I can get just about ANY vehichle ont the lift.. Take 2 foot long 2x4's with you. Lay them in front of the ramps, drive onto them then onto the rack... Weve Got a few SPECIAL cars that we use 2 sets of 2x4 to get them on the rack... But Ive not run into 1 yet that i couldnt get on the rack... WITHOUT SCRAPING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^most shops usually wont go through all that trouble


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> wait I just read it again. you want the alignment after you install everything anyway. just ask them if they would be able to put new springs and shocks in your car. then they'll ask you if you already have the spr&shox and you say yes, then after its installed get an alignment. and gas station w/ a garage will do one.


O.. k... good idea. only thing is i can and want to install the suspension myself. i only want them to do the alignment. and even if i did want them to do the suspension.. it would still be an issue getting OFF the ramp!  



BlendNo27 said:


> I've been told no as well a couple of times but if you drive up to them, they will see that these cars can't be slammed to the ground like hondas (without a very shitty ride anyway). I got mine lowered with tein ss and one look at the car and they said "oh that's doable". Some will also ask if you have a body kit, I just have sideskirts so that wasn't an issue.


yea.. well i do have a body kit. so i dont think the standard ramp deal would work well... and i dont think the shops around here would go for the 2x4 deal either...  



Wufaded said:


> ive seen the ramp that the shops are referring to, and if your car is lowered it wont make it. i wish i could tell ya were to go, but look for places that sell/install aftermarket suspension parts, maybe try tirerack.com and enter your zip to find an installer in your area....


good idea, thanks. if anyone else has anything chime in.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

too badf you dont live in NJ, i know a good shop that does everything for lowered cars 
took them 30 minutes to get my car on the lift tho,too low, hehe


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

well i might end up driving an hour then to get it done right if i don't find a place around here...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

U need a tuner shop, they specialize in this sort of thing. There has to be one near a big city like philly.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Wufaded's advice worked great. Searched tirerack.com for recommended installers and checked off "Shocks/struts", "Springs", and "Performance suspension products" and it came up with a nice list of installers. already made an appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheers:


----------

